

Social Power and the Coming Corporate Revolution - shoham
http://www.forbes.com/sites/techonomy/2011/09/07/social-power-and-the-coming-corporate-revolution/

======
shoham
I'm not sure that the article does such a good job of talking about the value
of in-person contact, which often gets lost in discussions about the power of
'social media'. In business, as in politics people still like the guy, or gal
who is willing to shake their hand, and kiss their baby -- even if that's all
he/she does.

Clearly the power of cheap, instant communication is powerful, but it can be
incredibly dangerous when things go wrong, such as when the wrong guys/gals
end up with the megaphone. Pretty well written, but otherwise standard
boilerplate web 2.0 Utopianism.

